# New to Forum



## Gaynor46 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi All new to this son diagnosed at 14 now 2.5 yrs a T1 injected for first year or so Novarapid and Glargine. Now on pump Omnipod for over a year fantastic total new lease of life and freedom


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Gaynor, welcome to the forum  Great to hear that the pump has given him such freedom and flexibility! 

Please feel free to ask if you have any questions


----------



## Gaynor46 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Admin. If anyone wants to know about Omnipod feel free to ask. Also any issue with claiming DLA for children too


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Gaynor and welcome 

Nice to hear your son is getting on well with the Omnipod. Did he get a choice of pumps at his clinic ?


----------



## Gaynor46 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Omnipod Pump*

Hi Hanmillmum,

The answer is yes my son did get a choice of pump, we were offered pump therapy a few months after diagnosis as we were told it would help with getting bloods more stable, however the only pumps on offer were ones with the short lead attached and my son did not feel that the time was right then he was very conscious of it and they seemed to be rather complex, he was still only getting used to the idea and coming to terms with the fact that he was a T1 Diabetic.  However a few months later the Omnipod became available the fact that it is bluetooth and much more discreet won the day so as to speak and he has never looked back with it to be perfectly honest, feels much more confident with it, still needs all the support as he has before but the fact he has not to do multiple injections per day won it for him too.  Hope that information helps, if I can be of any further assistance then please get in touch Gaynor


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome Gaynor,  Am pleased your son took up the chance to get a pump. I wish they had them years ago.


----------



## ActuallyMummy (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Gaynor, I'm completely new. My daughter was diagnosed 3 weeks ago. Already she's seen the Omnipod and really wants it, but I'm wondering if it's going to be a problem depending on our NHS division. I understand lots of things are a postcode lottery. I know we have a way to go before pumps are an option and it devastates me that a 9 year old is excited about the prospect of sticking a device into her body, but I'm seeing the Omnipod mentioned a lot and hoping it will be an option. Glad it's working so well for you.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 16, 2014)

Hiya Actuallymummy and welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis. Any questions, just fire away. There's lots of knowledgeable and experienced parents here. Good luck getting the pump you want.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Gaynor and ActuallyMummy welcome to you both to the forum. You will get loads of good advice on here, so ask any questions you have.....Tintin


----------

